# Pele's Fire Norfolk Pine Bowl



## Kalai (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi everyone, this is a Norfolk Pine bowl that is made from a very rare Norfolk Pine, this pine has a nice heart wood as you can see and I call it Pele's Fire, Pele is the Hawaiian goddess of fire, this is the best that Norflok Pine can get and it is harder to find than curly Koa, I have cut down hundreds of Norfolk Pine trees and have only found 2 of these trees.  Enjoy.














Aloha.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 18, 2007)

Beautiful work, Chris!!!!


----------



## txbatons (Nov 18, 2007)

That's crazy looking wood! Beautiful bowl, too!


----------



## louisbry (Nov 18, 2007)

Cris that is beautiful.  Is the whole tree like this or only the base section?


----------



## bitshird (Nov 18, 2007)

Awesome bowl, I can see why you called it Pele's Fire, it looks like it's been painted with flames.
Ken Ferrell


----------



## ahoiberg (Nov 18, 2007)

chris, you are a master at bowls man... very nice shape and finish and the wood is truly outstanding.


----------



## MarkHix (Nov 18, 2007)

Beautiful bowl!


----------



## R2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Great pattern in that grain and beautifully brought out in your bowl!!
We have thousands (more likely millions) of Norfolk Island Pine trees all over the land of Oz. I have some pieces that I haven't turned yet but some of Our turners have come up with spectacular bowls and platters.
The very best turnings from this timber are done when it is green and on end grain with the natural edge of the circumference of the tree as a highlight. They are turned to about 3mm (1/8") and are almost transparent.
One of the great things about NIP is that the limbs come out ina very regular radial pattern and these leave gorgeous symetrical "eyes" in any turnings.


----------



## MDWine (Nov 20, 2007)

Stunning...


----------



## DFM (Nov 20, 2007)

hiluhilu!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 20, 2007)

Now that is one of the reasons I turn wood, mother nature at her best![]
Lovely turning Chris![][]


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW!!  What a great looking piece!  Are those spots knots?  What do you use for a finish?  Thanks


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW, I want turn like that when I grow up.


----------



## rhahnfl (Nov 20, 2007)

Me too!! I'd love to be able to turn something like that and have it come out anywhere near as nice.


----------



## sailing_away (Nov 20, 2007)

Outstand piece.  Truly one of a kind.


----------



## Kalai (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi , thanks for all the nice comments.
Louis yes the tree was like this all the way to the top, it was almost 200 feet tall and 3 feet in diameter and we video taped it when I cut it down.
Hay R2 do you guys have any Bunya Bunya, there is one over here that I have been wanting to cut down but they are rare over here and I only know of 8 of them.
Hi Gary, yse they are knots and I use a laquer finish for most of my bowls
Thanks again for the comments.  Aloha.

Chris
Kalai[8D]


----------



## penhead (Nov 20, 2007)

Beautiful work Chris..!!


----------



## R2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sure do Chris! The Bunya Pine is native to the land of Oz. Its scientific handle is Aruacaria Bidwillii. It is a cousin of the Monkey Puzzle Tree from South America. We also have another native Aruacaria - Aruacaria Cuninghamii- variously known as Hoop Pine, Queensland Pine or Dorrigo Pine.
I have a Large outdoor table I made from Bunya Pine and a Dining table made from Hoop Pine. When I get my photographic act together I'll post some pictures.
 Both of these timbers are blond and turn exceptionally well.
BTW: DO NOT ever stand under a Bunya pine when it ha sgreen cones on it. They are very large-up to 10+ pounds- and if one fell onyou it coul cause some serious injury or even death. These trees  were a source of food fore the A boriginal people who would camp near them to gather the seeds.
Another BTW: Norfolk Island is a beuatiful Island Not far from the coast of Oz in the Pacific. It is self governing and is intimately connected with Australia's early European settlement. This is the Island to which many of the "Bounty" mutineer"s decendents were re-settled.


----------



## gketell (Nov 21, 2007)

Gorgeous as usual, Kalai!!


----------



## neon007 (Nov 25, 2007)

Great work Chris, as always. You always seem to get the choice wood over there. Cant wait til I visit.


----------

